# MSU or Blocks... Which do you prefer?



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I've played games using both, and my two armies make use of both. But, which do you guys think is the better setup? And, for which armies?

Personally, with a Doombull army, MSU is a very useful setup.
But, with undead being undead and all, Tomb Kings fare much better with blocks.

Which armies could do equally well with both?


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

I personally like blocks due to my vampire counts, but the only army that is fairly mixed would probably be the skaven.

Firstly they have the massive blocks of clanrats and slaves. then they have the Eshin units which all skirmish and the plague censor bearers who are frenzied skirmishers.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Well, i think ultimately it depends which army you take, and how you want to play it.

A few basic rules (IMO):

Horde armies should always take blocks.

I.e: Skaven, O&G, Undead.

Wood elves typically fare better with MSU, particularly for shooting.

Other 'blocky' armies:

Dwarfs and empire (if taking h2h units), though gunlines of any army should seriously consider MSU for missile troops with a few solid blocks of troops for taking charges - Dwarfs are a little bit of an exception, since their missile troops are rock hard in h2h when equiped with shields.

HE and DE it really depends on your play style. I prefer larger blocks because they are expensive in points - You can spread yourself too thinly otherwise. Conversely, fast cavalry should generally be fielded as MSU.

Lizardmen could really go either way I think.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

i prefer nice big blocks of reliable infantry all supporting each other but as i'm doing ogre kingdoms at the moment its not that practical its nice seeing my opponents face though when i set up my 10 ironguts with full command and converted tyrant and then surround him with smaller units to prevent flank charges. that unit can dish out some serious damage on the charge i even got a flank charge once.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Sounds like the Ogre Deathstar concept... but usually it's used with a lot of Maneaters and a Tyrant with a Butcher or two. Very hard to deal with, so usually it's best to just leave it alone and kill everything else.

Ogre Kingdoms really is best with an MSU build, I think.

Odd that it was originally pioneered as a strategic build for Dark Elves.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

MSU=many small units??????


for empire I think large blocks will be the better choice wood elves could be either if you do a pure glade guard army MSU (many small units would be great.


----------



## maxtangent (Jan 31, 2008)

I think HE could go either way - spearmen that strike first and defend with three ranks of attacks work well in big blocks. They do seem primed for the MSU now that they get so many special slots.
I'm beginning to wonder if Dwarfs could go MSU . Since they should be able to take a charge and hold, it would be hard to roll up their flanks.


----------

